# Where did my accuracy go?



## Etter2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been shooting amazingly well (for me) for the past two months and have had such confidence that I can do it when the time comes.  I went out to shoot a few arrows today and was missing by feet!  I was concentrating on form and doing everything wrong and getting more frustrated and chasing it.  Boy is this frustrating.

I know it's all in my head and everything is still in there that needs to be.  I know if I get the chance to draw down on a deer tomorrow, I can do it but it sure is off putting.  Im not gonna shoot again for a day or two and get back to my regular routine.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 12, 2011)

Were you shooting field points or broadheads? That can, as I'm sure you probably already know, make a difference...


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 12, 2011)

False alarm.  I calmed down, went back out and put 16 of 20 in the 4 inch bull at 15 yards.  I'm back.  Just something I'll have to get used to I guess.  

They were field points.  My broadheads fly great.  Zwickeys baby.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 12, 2011)

It is funny... I have a lil voice that tells me to shoot or dont shoot... I need to listen because when I try to shoot when my mind tells me not to I go spastizc

I hate it when I want to shoot but have something on my mms that causes me to be not able to focus... If I try anyways it's never good!


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 12, 2011)

You said you were concentrating on form.....

that was probably your problem...I find thinking about stuff except the target causes issues....I HAVE ISSUES!!!!! lol


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 12, 2011)

etter!!!! for what it's worth------- Don't think. Just look at the spot and shoot. like throwing the ball to the catcher.  next time you get in a slump- back off to 40-50 yards... shoot a few arrows, if you shoot like me, they will be way off, but that's ok- 50 yds is a long way- NOW move back up to 20-- and it will seem like a slam dunk gimme. And your confidence will come back so fast that it will slam into you!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 12, 2011)

I find your recents threads comical. You are eat up with it right now. Just wait til ya start killin...


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 15, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I find your recents threads comical. You are eat up with it right now. Just wait til ya start killin...



I am eat up with it.  I am obsessed with this trad thing.  I actually enjoy shooting my bow and will consider a button head the trophy of my life when the time comes.  It's a different animal now.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 15, 2011)

Slasher said:


> It is funny... I have a lil voice that tells me to shoot or dont shoot... I need to listen because when I try to shoot when my mind tells me not to I go spastizc
> 
> I hate it when I want to shoot but have something on my mms that causes me to be not able to focus... If I try anyways it's never good!



I have discovered I don't shoot as well if I'm tired from working.  My accuracy also falls off if I shoot more than 30 minutes.


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 16, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I find your recents threads comical. You are eat up with it right now. Just wait til ya start killin...


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 16, 2011)

At least you all just have to read the threads.  Joe has to talk to me about it every day.


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Obsessed*

For life?  Yeah.....I'd say so.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 4, 2017)

SELFBOW said:


> I find your recents threads comical. You are eat up with it right now. Just wait til ya start killin...



I tried to tell him .


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 5, 2017)

Good thread and glad to see someone bitten by the "bug."  I can't wait to see your first kill pics!!!  In reference to the accuracy issue, I agree with many of the replies.  Overthinking it gets me in trouble...I find if I just draw and shoot I come back around quickly.


----------

